# Cyclops supplier in the UK



## themouse (Aug 1, 2019)

(title reflects my newbie status)

Ebay has approximately a bazillion sellers offering cyclops', is there a company that you would recommend/trust? I am based in the UK.

I am in the process of considering modding my Casio MDV106-1A and Seiko SKX007 and, certainly for the Casio, thinking of adding a cyclops - apart from the look (which I prefer on a divers watch) it will making reading the date a bit easier.

If there is a kit that includes the cement and ultraviolet lamp I would be very grateful for suggestions.

Size suggestions would also be welcomed, it's looking like the 5.5 x 4.5 would suit the Casio.

Thank you


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cousins UK sell them, and the cement and UV lamp, but not as a kit. The cyclops vary in price, and the glue and UV lamp are at the bottom of the page. You will have to open an account with them if you want to buy anything.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/mineral-date-bubble-magnifying-lens


----------



## themouse (Aug 1, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cousins UK sell them, and the cement and UV lamp, but not as a kit. The cyclops vary in price, and the glue and UV lamp are at the bottom of the page. You will have to open an account with them if you want to buy anything.
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/mineral-date-bubble-magnifying-lens


 Amazing @Roger the Dodger thank you, feel happier buying from them than eBay.

is there a preference between UV glues and non-UV glues such G&S Hypo Cement, is it as good, saves me buying the whole UV lamp thing if it is?

Thanks again


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themouse said:


> Amazing @Roger the Dodger thank you, feel happier buying from them than eBay.
> 
> is there a preference between UV glues and non-UV glues such G&S Hypo Cement, is it as good, saves me buying the whole UV lamp thing if it is?
> 
> Thanks again


 That's something I can't answer, having never done it myself, but there are people here who have. Hopefully, one will reply. I think @Jet Jetski has put cyclops on some of his watches. That new crystal clear 'Gorilla Glue' might work...that's specially for repairing glass.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's something I can't answer, having never done it myself, but there are people here who have. Hopefully, one will reply. I think @Jet Jetski has put cyclops on some of his watches. That new crystal clear 'Gorilla Glue' might work...that's specially for repairing glass.


 The Cyclops I used came from China. They are 'Minging'.

I have used UV stuff, it is fantastic. Remember you are OCD about the alignment and you get forever to push it around with your tweezers and squint at it this way and that before ZAP! Mine was properly gripped within 3 seconds of shining the torch on it, although I gave it a good minute. I also used it to fix my dad's spitfire after my mum dropped it (not a real one).

I used a soldering iron to heat one up and remove it too, re-used it (after I found it - it pinged off quite violently when it eventually budged), perhaps should have cleaned it up better first ha ha.









CAUTION: If you use a soldering iron you will burn stuff. It could be you, it could be your watch, or the polishing cloth in your clamp, or your carpet.

Note 1: Always have a fire extinguisher to hand.

Note 2: Do not drop a cyclops on a deep pile carpet, unless it is red hot, in which case the smoke will give the position away. See note 1.

This is a watch I put a cyclops on, and took it off again. Full recovery.


----------



## themouse (Aug 1, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> The Cyclops I used came from China. They are 'Minging'.
> 
> I have used UV stuff, it is fantastic. Remember you are OCD about the alignment and you get forever to push it around with your tweezers and squint at it this way and that before ZAP! Mine was properly gripped within 3 seconds of shining the torch on it, although I gave it a good minute. I also used it to fix my dad's spitfire after my mum dropped it (not a real one).
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha bonkers @Jet Jetski 

Ok, so the UV gives more time to position, have I understood right? Because you choose when it sets.

And it sounds like I can simply buy a UV torch rather than the 'curing station'.



Roger the Dodger said:


> That's something I can't answer, having never done it myself, but there are people here who have. Hopefully, one will reply. I think @Jet Jetski has put cyclops on some of his watches. That new crystal clear 'Gorilla Glue' might work...that's specially for repairing glass.


 Thanks for the referral ;-)


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

themouse said:


> Hahahaha bonkers @Jet Jetski
> 
> Ok, so the UV gives more time to position, have I understood right? Because you choose when it sets. Correct!!!!
> 
> And it sounds like I can simply buy a UV torch rather than the 'curing station'.


 They were selling UV torches at my local garage, although mine came with the glue as a set from either Amazon or eBay I think - I wanted to be sure it was the right wavelength although I am sure they are all the same. NB batteries need to be good for strong UV output - the blue light you can see is not UV, it is, by definition, only V


----------



## themouse (Aug 1, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> They were selling UV torches at my local garage, although mine came with the glue as a set from either Amazon or eBay I think - I wanted to be sure it was the right wavelength although I am sure they are all the same. NB batteries need to be good for strong UV output - the blue light you can see is not UV, it is, by definition, only V


 Don't suppose you can dig the amazon or eBay link out if you get chance?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Will look later, out and about just now


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

themouse said:


> Don't suppose you can dig the amazon or eBay link out if you get chance?


 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F251849837936


----------



## themouse (Aug 1, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F251849837936


 Thanks @Jet Jetski really appreciate that cheers


----------

